# Rechroming



## vrod

Guys, I am stuck in looking for someone to give me a price to rechrome my wheels. I know a lot of people who do motorcycle parts but none of them do bicycle wheels. I believe there are some things that need to be done to the wheels before the process. Can anyone give me any idea who does this and is very trust worthy?
Thanks for any help.
Doug


----------



## videoranger

The problem for platers is polishing before the plating since bike wheels are somewhat difficult to handle on a polishing wheel. It may be easier and less expensive to find nice used or NOS if they are not rare ones.


----------



## phenolic

*chrome or nickel plating*

As I keep accumulating old parts I am thinking more and more about chrome and nickel plating for some of those less worthy of "revamping" .  I'm in the New York City area and would love to get together with others looking to do some parts.  Perhaps we could pool resources and make this something other than bankrupting.  I'm not averse to sending out parts via mail.

Any other tips on an economical solution for plating chome, and especially nickel, would be great.  Do's/Don'ts?

Thanks!


----------



## shutterbugKELLY

Hey vrod,
We send our bicycle rims to Precision Plating in Quincy, Illinois.  Among local car guys, they're known as the place to go.  They do almost all of our chroming and do a fantastic job, we've used them at least a half-dozen times.

They use to do rims for $50 a piece, but after we had them do our Color-Flow rims, which were real rough, they upped their price to $75 a rim because they had to do so much work on them.  Our guy who spokes our wheels for us was blown away with how beautiful the rims turned out, he said he just kept looking at them and couldn't believe they were the same rims.

Turnaround time depends on how busy they are, I've heard that they sometimes take as long as a year, but they've done our chrome for a complete bicycle in as little as 6 days and no longer than 6 weeks.
Kelly


----------



## partsguy

I'm doing a vhtf 1963 Columbia. Those rims were dead, spray painted, full of pits, rust-in and out. They are going to the scrapyard baler this Saturday. I found, last year at the community garage sale a 1963 Huffy same size and everything. covered in oil (no rust). It was in an old barn but not for sale. But when I asked the young ladys running the sale they said they would sell it to me for $2.00. I was amazed at their condition. No. 7 cleaned them up. All I gotta do now is put them back together.:eek:


----------



## Travis

Thanks for that information, Kelly! No platers around here.


----------

